# Solo Skiff reviews?



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Anyone around here picked up one of those solo skiffs? Would be curious to hear how it does around here with the choppy bays.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

So you're still alive bro? Do you fish anymore?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

From what Ive seen they are a protected waters only craft. No scuppers and no drain plug which is odd. I wouldnt want to cross the sound in one, let alone the bay!


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I think that Jspooney had one a year or so ago. You may want to ask him.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I had a Flatsstalker. It was a good craft, but had limitations. Of course, everything has limitations. I just didn't use it enough to keep.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> So you're still alive bro? Do you fish anymore?


Haha, barely on both accounts. Last semester was brutal.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> From what Ive seen they are a protected waters only craft. No scuppers and no drain plug which is odd. I wouldnt want to cross the sound in one, let alone the bay!


I don't think it needs either. Hull is fully sealed, and the transom is basically absent, so any water drains out the back. No scuppers is a plus as I see. Leak zones on a couple kayaks that I've seen. 

Yea, I wouldn't take it out on a choppy day to chase reds. Probably wouldn't even cross the bay. More so trace the shore for casting. Also double as a lake/river fisher.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Really wish I didn't visit that site. I've got a 4 Delux Evinrude just begging to go on one.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

SpeedoJosh said:


> I don't think it needs either. Hull is fully sealed, and the transom is basically absent, so any water drains out the back. No scuppers is a plus as I see. Leak zones on a couple kayaks that I've seen.
> 
> Yea, I wouldn't take it out on a choppy day to chase reds. Probably wouldn't even cross the bay. More so trace the shore for casting. Also double as a lake/river fisher.



It needs a plug. Water will get in, especially once you start mounting things on it. The scuppered can go either way assuming it truly is a self bailing deck. 

But the OP asked about crossing the bay specifically and we can all agree it's NOT for that.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

JD...how do you put a plug in something with an open transom?

There is a class of one man racing sailboats that is built just like that...completely open transom. Never seen one sink or take on water...even after being flipped.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

kingfish501 said:


> JD...how do you put a plug in something with an open transom?
> 
> There is a class of one man racing sailboats that is built just like that...completely open transom. Never seen one sink or take on water...even after being flipped.


Im talking a drain plug. Its a rotomolded piece of plastic. Water will get in through any hole drilled in it once things are mounted. A plug allows you to drain the water and can be anywhere. Nothing to do with it being an open transom or not.


----------

